
Analyzing Movie Subtitles with Sentiment Analysis - mubaris
https://mubaris.com/2017-11-04/movie-sentiment-analysis
======
PaulHoule
It reminds me of a project I did where I sampled articles from the financial
press, put it through a sentiment API, and found no correlation whatsoever
with the SP500, VIX, Gold, Bonds, etc.

I got time-series charts that looked quite similar to the ones in this article
-- just noise as far as I could tell.

